# Clean those new drill bits...



## Herb G

If you're like me, and you get new drill bits, they are invariably covered with machine oil.
Not that it's a bad thing per se, but it makes a royal mess when you use it the first time to drill either wood or plastic.
Here's my hint: I use this stuff to clean my drill bits before I ever use them.

It destroys any oil and other stuff on the bit so it will not leave a residue that transfers to your expensive pen blank.


This stuff should only be used outdoors, and it evaporates quickly.
It never leaves any residues either.

Here's the link for it.
Linky


----------



## SteveG

That Brakleen is great stuff for this use, and in general for stain removal from all sorts of things. There is always the caution to test first on something that could possibly be harmed by solvent. No worry on drill bits! Great suggestion.


----------



## Herb G

Thanks, Steve! I appreciate the validation.


----------



## CREID

Herb G said:


> If you're like me, and you get new drill bits, they are invariably covered with machine oil.
> Not that it's a bad thing per se, but it makes a royal mess when you use it the first time to drill either wood or plastic.
> Here's my hint: I use this stuff to clean my drill bits before I ever use them.
> 
> It destroys any oil and other stuff on the bit so it will not leave a residue that transfers to your expensive pen blank.
> 
> 
> This stuff should only be used outdoors, and it evaporates quickly.
> It never leaves any residues either.
> 
> Here's the link for it.
> Linky


Man. That brings back memories of when I was younger and worked on cars all the time. No self respecting mechanic, professional or shadetreee was ever without a can of Brakleen.


----------



## Skie_M

Good tip ... I was wondering how I was supposed to get that sticky stuff off my bits!  I was starting to wonder if I should actually just wash the silly things!


----------



## jttheclockman

I like to use acetone. I use it to take the grease off new tools also. Just have to be careful with painted objects with either stuff. It will take paint off.


----------



## Mr Vic

Both the chlorinated and no-chlorinated version work awesome. Most local auto parts store or Walmart carry.


----------



## Skie_M

I have some mass airflow sensor cleaner spray .... Expensive stuff, but I already cleaned my mass airflow sensor, so I don't really need the rest of this can taking up space ... My car did fine for the first 15 years it didn't get cleaned, I'm sure it's good for another 15 years, and if it isn't, I'll just buy another can .... I'm gonna go hose down my entire collection of brand new split point bits!


----------



## howsitwork

Hammerite thinners works but not as cheap as brake cleaner - good idea.

Hammerite thinners or acetone also works to "degrease oily woods eg Lignum Vitae before trying to glue the tubes in as otherwise they don't stick ( don't ask how I found out) with superglue ( which wasn't super!)

Epoxy worked better after I effectively reamed the hole with a larger drill bit. The wood effectively self lubricates and you get a VERY tight Hole . Fills the flutes of the drill like snot so frequent pull out needed!


----------



## Skie_M

I'm sooo gonna have to get my paws on some of that Lignum Vitae one of these days ... 

Would Gorilla Glue work better, after degreasing with acetone or denatured alcohol?


----------



## howsitwork

Sorry just found this again ( busy festive season, gaining weight!). Some swear by Gorrila glue, I'm not so sure. It gap fills well but needs a bit of moisture to cure initially so Alcohol should be better as it will leave some moisture (microscopic, in place ). Acetone will strip the oil out OK though, but I admit I haven't tried either. 
I have tried cellulose thinners and that works OK for epoxy and superglue but I don't like super glue as it sets too rapidly and it's not very oil tolerant ( unless you get the special grades which are ).

Sorry for late reply. Yes Lignum is interesting but the smell is "different". Mind you buffing to finish works a treat.

Have fun. Ian


----------



## BeeAMaker

I like to use Denatured Alcohol. Seems to cut the oil residue and leave a squeaky clean surface. Cleaned the packing oil off my lathe when it came in too.


----------

